# $2000-$3000+ gross a week in Los Angeles???



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose)) 

I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

What is your average mileage per trip in that market?


----------



## Bok Choy Boy (9 mo ago)

Uber drivers averaging 3000 a week, LOL.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Nice numbers but yet another humblebrag thread? 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

TX Uber Ant said:


> What is your average mileage per trip in that market?


Hard to say without digging deep into all my trips. But since I work in California I see all upfront details on a trip before I accept it (drop off location, miles of ride, pay rate etc), So I deliberately take short trips until I hit my ride bonus, after that I take whatever rides come at me. I attached a few rides I took today, seems like the average was around 5 miles per trip


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.



Posts like yours accomplish nothing but help promote the harmful (and false public notion) that RS drivers are rolling in dough. The vast majority are most definitely not. The lack of surge pay remains a huge complaint among most drivers.

You're driving in a unicorn area a zillion hours per week that happens to be short of drivers and probably has plenty of surges and promos. 

The vast majority of drivers are getting squeezed more and more and you and other braggarts (or shills) post what are basically recruitment infomercials for Uber and Lyft. Drivers don't need that.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


The sheer amount of hours your online is deteriorating your body and tailbone and a lot going to fuel so after everything you're really not in the green. You out in 68 hours of active time just to make that $2k? That's too much hours. Your spinal discs have been deteriorating


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Bok Choy Boy said:


> Uber drivers averaging 3000 a week, LOL.


He's doing XL or Black and he's also doing UberX and he is in California city not yet raped by Saturation. He's also deteriorating his body by sitting 68 hours. He's also most likely living out of the car itself some california homes are million dollars


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Hard to say without digging deep into all my trips. But since I work in California I see all upfront details on a trip before I accept it (drop off location, miles of ride, pay rate etc), So I deliberately take short trips until I hit my ride bonus, after that I take whatever rides come at me. I attached a few rides I took today, seems like the average was around 5 miles per trip


I never did see that 1099 from last year dude....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Giant quest $1000 . 200 rides omg I am tired just reading that..80 hours in car 24x7..


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

LA is the exception. In other markets where pay is low, clearing 1K a week is more like it. So if you're not from Cali, your mileage will absolutely vary. I'd caution against tricking new drivers into thinking this is a high paying job.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Why you showing this off. You do realize you can cause oversaturation there in LA don't you?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow, somebody's a beast!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Wow, somebody's a beast!!


I'm a Beast too. I do like 3800 a week sometimes.
View attachment 655310

View attachment 655309


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


You're a beast.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


I Gotta respect that 11 hour a day hustle. That’s a 150K a year pace you got there


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> He's doing XL or Black and he's also doing UberX and he is in California city not yet raped by Saturation. He's also deteriorating his body by sitting 68 hours. He's also most likely living out of the car itself some california homes are million dollars


I only do Uber X since I have a 2010 prius. I own a home in northern california. I worked in finance before, so doing 60 hours or more a week was normal for me, no difference there. I stretch often throughout the day, and hit the gym after work, spine is fine))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're a beast.


Ha thanks)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Why you showing this off. You do realize you can cause oversaturation there in LA don't you?


10 million+ people in LA, more then enough to go around. Been working there for years, never felt saturated..constant rides all day.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

5231XDMA said:


> LA is the exception. In other markets where pay is low, clearing 1K a week is more like it. So if you're not from Cali, your mileage will absolutely vary. I'd caution against tricking new drivers into thinking this is a high paying job.


I am not tricking anyone, I made it clear I am driving in california, every market has different rates, so its obvious what you can expect to make will vary from city to city and state to state.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I Gotta respect that 11 hour a day hustle. That’s a 150K a year pace you got there


Much appreciated) But I only hustle like this a month or 2 at a time and take a week or 2 off to travel a bit))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> The sheer amount of hours your online is deteriorating your body and tailbone and a lot going to fuel so after everything you're really not in the green. You out in 68 hours of active time just to make that $2k? That's too much hours. Your spinal discs have been deteriorating


Spine is fine, I stretch often, go to the gym and also see a chiroprator)) $2k in a week isnt small change to me, you must be doing really well))😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Posts like yours accomplish nothing but help promote the harmful (and false public notion) that RS drivers are rolling in dough. The vast majority are most definitely not. The lack of surge pay remains a huge complaint among most drivers.
> 
> You're driving in a unicorn area a zillion hours per week that happens to be short of drivers and probably has plenty of surges and promos.
> 
> The vast majority of drivers are getting squeezed more and more and you and other braggarts (or shills) post what are basically recruitment infomercials for Uber and Lyft. Drivers don't need that.


I disagree, know plently of drivers who hustle just like me. And no, I am not "rolling in the dough" as you claim, but I live comfortably)) 

Most of the rides I get are not surge rides and long gone are the days the fare multiplier. Promotions change week to week, one weeked can be $400 for 90 rides and next weekend can be $200 for 60 rides, they are inconsistent at best.

This isnt an informercial for uber/lyft, but it does show what I am making and whats possible if you drive in the LA market, dont see a problem with sharing the information with drivers who actually want to hustle and make money))

Let the drivers decide for themselves what they need😊


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I never did see that 1099 from last year dude....


Probably because I never posted it😉


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Posts like yours accomplish nothing but help promote the harmful (and false public notion) that RS drivers are rolling in dough. The vast majority are most definitely not. The lack of surge pay remains a huge complaint among most drivers.
> 
> You're driving in a unicorn area a zillion hours per week that happens to be short of drivers and probably has plenty of surges and promos.
> 
> The vast majority of drivers are getting squeezed more and more and you and other braggarts (or shills) post what are basically recruitment infomercials for Uber and Lyft. Drivers don't need that.


The issue is they write about the 2k to 3k without explaining the cost of living in L.A. or California…

They ignore that part and brag like that money is really good when in fact it ain’t as great as they think after taxes, expenses and upkeep…


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The issue is they write about the 2k to 3k without explaining the cost of living in L.A. or California…
> 
> They ignore that part and brag like that money is really good when in fact it ain’t as great as they think after taxes, expenses and upkeep…


Depends where you live in California. Could be up to $2,000 a month for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment. 

Every driver has expenses, oil changes, tire change, brakes, gas etc. After all expenses, I still live comfortably. Also there is a lot that you can write off for taxes))

Its seems you are implying money is simply not good with uber, what alternatives did you have to offer, Starbucks?🤣


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Depends where you live in California. Could be up to $2,000 a month for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment.
> 
> Every driver has expenses, oil changes, tire change, brakes, gas etc. After all expenses, I still live comfortably. Also there is a lot that you can write off for taxes))
> 
> Its seems you are implying money is simply not good with uber, what alternatives did you have to offer, Starbucks?🤣


Want to get cocky and rude about it?

Take a moment and you think that the only driver’s are in California and you are writing about your pay in L.A. which is much higher than what you would ever make in Houston, Texas, so tell me do you believe you would make that amount here in Houston and if so come here and show us how because you can’t!

The thing is California pay is inflated and not realistic in the rest of the Country unless in New York City but if you need more proof the Google Uber Pay for Houston and the pay is so low it will make you realize no one in Houston will make that!

Now before you get smug about what I wrote I noted HOUSTON and not San Antonio or Austin because those areas pay so much better along with a college towns but again you ain’t making L.A. cash in either one of those cities, well you can make the 2k but you will be hard pressed to make 3k!

Now before you tell me I don’t know shit about L.A. or Cali let me be clear I lived outside Fremont in Newark and in the late 1990’s I was paying a grand for a one bedroom house, so yeah you left out the cost of living in California and L.A. ain’t cheap by no means!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

$150k in LA is still poor plus you gotta work 60-80hrs a week. lol no. That's not work, that's your life. Also no health insurance, no vacation, no nothing but ass in your seat for 80 hours.

Yeah... that's living. Uber thanks you killing yourself.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Want to get cocky and rude about it?
> 
> Take a moment and you think that the only driver’s are in California and you are writing about your pay in L.A. which is much higher than what you would ever make in Houston, Texas, so tell me do you believe you would make that amount here in Houston and if so come here and show us how because you can’t!
> 
> ...


Look at my other post. Already made it clear different markets have different rates, therefore different pay. Never said you can make as much in Texas as California. Never said LA is cheap either😂 

I am saying I live a comfortable lifestlye and been making a living off rideshare salary for years😊😊

If you dont like the pay rate in your area, move or dont do rideshare if you dont think its worth it😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> $150k in LA is still poor plus you gotta work 60-80hrs a week. lol no. That's not work, that's your life. Also no health insurance, no vacation, no nothing but ass in your seat for 80 hours.
> 
> Yeah... that's living. Uber thanks you killing yourself.


No vacation?🤣 Went to Poland last month for 2 weeks😉 I guess everyone in LA is making $150k+, amazing, good for them)) I suppose otherwise everyone would homeless without that kind of salary🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The issue is they write about the 2k to 3k without explaining the cost of living in L.A. or California…
> 
> They ignore that part and brag like that money is really good when in fact it ain’t as great as they think after taxes, expenses and upkeep…


I checked the base rates in LA, and assuming he's receiving 75% of the base rates (in most markets Uber and Lyft cut the drivers' pay to 68% of the base rates), his pay rates are as follows...

Base Fare $0.00 (The vast majority of markets pay drivers a base fare)

Per Mile $0.60

Per Minute $0.21

Minimum Fare $3.27

Once again I'm assuming LA still pays drivers 75% of the base rates. Most markets are now 68%. So his pay rates may be lower than the ones I posted above.

He needs LOTS and LOTS of help in the form of large surges and promos to gross anywhere near $3000 or even $2000 per week in LA.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> $150k in LA is still poor plus you gotta work 60-80hrs a week. lol no. That's not work, that's your life. Also no health insurance, no vacation, no nothing but ass in your seat for 80 hours.
> 
> Yeah... that's living. Uber thanks you killing yourself.


There are workaholic corporate execs and NFL head coaches who work similar or even more hours than he does, but the big difference is that the execs and head coaches are paid MILLIONS (sometimes tens of millions) of dollars per year. Their families live in luxury and financial security. Also, the execs and head coaches occupations are positions of stature and fame (especially NFL head coaches).

He on the other hand works grueling crazy hours hauling strangers around just earn a middle class paycheck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> I disagree, know plently of drivers who hustle just like me. And no, I am not "rolling in the dough" as you claim, but I live comfortably))
> 
> Most of the rides I get are not surge rides and long gone are the days the fare multiplier. Promotions change week to week, one weeked can be $400 for 90 rides and next weekend can be $200 for 60 rides, they are inconsistent at best.
> 
> ...


You didn't read my post correctly.

It didn't say YOU were rolling in dough, it said your bragging can create a false impression that DRIVERS are rolling dough when in truth most struggle.

I checked the pay rates in LA and there's no way you could average $25 per ride doing 2 rides per hour without plenty of help from surges and promos.

It's strange that you chose to post a bunch of cheap rides under $10 because there's no freaking way you could gross $3700 doing rides like that without hefty surges and promos to offset those cheapo rides,

Get it while you can, because as soon as the driver shortage in LA eases, your revenue will plummet dramatically.

Also there's key info missing including miles driven, surge and promo pay.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Is there driver shortages again? Whenever I see this kind of posts. I get some sweet offer to go back to anting. If I passed on $200 for three rides what makes Uber think I will be back $200 for 10?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not even lazy though, I'm just saving my back, like Ozzy says.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Want to get cocky and rude about it?
> 
> Take a moment and you think that the only driver’s are in California and you are writing about your pay in L.A. which is much higher than what you would ever make in Houston, Texas, so tell me do you believe you would make that amount here in Houston and if so come here and show us how because you can’t!
> 
> ...


The guys is working eighty hours a week. I bet if you worked eighty hours a week in Houston you would make $2000-$2500. But who wants to work eighty hours a week. And if you can’t make that in eighty hours then you probably aren’t doing it right.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

If I was willing to put in 60 plus hours per week I would definitely be looking into going into the trucking industry. The pay would be better and traveling the highways is a much safer option than anting around doing short trips in a major city constantly having to fight traffic. Just remember we are always just one trip away from permanent deactivation.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Hard to say without digging deep into all my trips. But since I work in California I see all upfront details on a trip before I accept it (drop off location, miles of ride, pay rate etc), So I deliberately take short trips until I hit my ride bonus, after that I take whatever rides come at me. I attached a few rides I took today, seems like the average was around 5 miles per trip


If I know the amounts ahead of time on those rides I would have declined them. I have to make at least &10 a ride


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Only selected few by Uber yes . It's possible easily.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


It's easy for some selected few .

You gatta understand there are all kinds of trip requests in a city. Every min there are thousands of trips . Imagine huge pizza falls down from sky every mins . And we all has to share it. Some can get a good slice of pizza 🍕 , some don't .
there are hell of drivers driving at sametimes . To make a good earnings you do need to get good trips. That means someone has to accept crappy slice of pizzes .

Yes , it's all regulated . The moment pax makes a trip requests , all of the informations of that trips / riders are classified and categorized in split of seconds by the system.

Some goes far some goes just a few miles , some prone to tips , some won't never tips in a past .

Some had created few incidents with drivers , many drivers has made bad reports that particular rider in a past , some won't show up on time etc etc etc ....

it's all there and be classified and categorized and it's labeled so the system determines what.

And some good or rogue Uber employees can literally manually to set your account to accept certain kind of trips . It's pretty very lefty idea which going against what we believe in ... Very socialist/ communistic controls . Earning results are not so connected with how much you put efforts. 

Meaning, only selected categorized certain type of trip requests can come thru to your account. And they know what's the out comes will be in averages . You will have no escape of that. Coz all your trip requests type are predetermined in a fuzzy range a parameter . 

Basically you are pre determined to make how much and how miserable will be can be changed with just a click away of computer mousepad in a black curtains .

Yes it's totally controlled.

Few makes that amount you suggested very very easily because your account parameters are set to come thru those trips. Yes, I had those wonderful periods too.
I was waay Happier back then . LoL

Most of those are sets for new drivers to be hooked on keep driving just like rest of us are. 


Some are chosen to be coz they prone to post or put out it's thier great results of being a rideshare driver so those drivers are great PR tools for rideshare corps and they knows what you do on internet by monitoring your activities thru your phone or PC .

so they want to promote your account to even make more. Because you are promoting as real voice of made up prop set for Uber PRs . 
Coz it makes look like driving for Uber makes them happy on some videos so that's resulting to lure New driver prospects then at same times they can literally can deactivated unwanted drivers with bogus reasons which fabricated by Driver discipline team ( AKA DRIVER HARASSMENT TEAM with black budgets ) or simply they can match up some incidents prone paxes with you to have some unwanted unexpected incidents so they have legit reasons to get you deactivated. It's that easy.

Use the drivers up then toss them like a used toilet papers and flush it . Then repeat. That's creates Uber drivers are always fresh. Not tired grumpy ones. 
Yup, That's how they roll .

Many like me set to come thru only shitty trips. Do you wanna see my account earning results ? Lol 😂

So , if you are lucky you can make that amount .
If you were being hated by some rogue Uber/ Lyft employees by some prejudice racist personal reasons then they'll put you to scrub levels like me . Some of them were hated because some employees makes up his stories and keep bugging them as a conversation piece so consistently so rest of them get manipulated as if it's all true to sink in.

You accepted ( no way out & basically they are forcing you to be . ) shitty trips and in a end of the week you won't make nothing .

Your back account shows no growth .
Just same as last week.

Then you Subtract fuel expenses, cleaning fees there is nothin left for ya . That's how they do .

Thats how we all pointing out to Uber/ Lyft is scam on here every single day. That's why we all come here discussing about nonsenses every single days and they monitor our forum situations also even as we speak now ....

You might feel lucky sometimes because they do throw you some piece of cakes among poors just like an Marie Antoinette management style . Like promotion and unexpected ultra high surges to catch.

But it's not substantial and not even sustainable levels overall after all .

Now you know what's really going on .


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Well, like Nat said, LA pays the same as Tampa I think (where I am), so we're looking at lots of bonuses. And frankly ... I don't find it so hard to believe. I work about 6 hours a day from the time I leave the driveway until the time I pull back in and do $150-$200. Obviously more on Saturday than Wednesday and also obviously about a third of that goes in the gas tank instead of my bank account, but I work half as much as him (or less) and do about a third of what he's showing.

And he said he's very focused on the multiple trip bonuses. I'm sure in the frustration of the consecutive trip bonuses being a pain in the butt in many cities people give up and don't always get how much that can be worth. Tonight I'm heading down to St. Petersburg for five hours instead of staying in Tampa for exactly that reason. The bonus zones in St Pete are three rides for $15 on Saturday nights just like here in Tampa, but my average trip time in Tampa traffic as sprawled out as everything is here is about 40 minutes from request to drop off. And I'll wait 15 minutes to get a ride request Uber's computer-brain thinks is worth paying out a bonus, then they send me to Guam on the last trip. Trip time is more like 15-20 minutes from request to drop off in beach-town St Pete and I never go over five minutes waiting for a request.

It usually takes me two hours or more to make a $15 three consecutive trip bonus in Tampa and I can do one almost every hour in St Pete, and here the guy's showing us all his rides are like 5 - 10 minutes. If he's doing three an hour, his $8 average ride is actually $13 during those bonus times. That adds significantly.

Anyway, I can see it with a few better tippers than I've got. Good on him if he's willing to work that hard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> Well, like Nat said, LA pays the same as Tampa I think (where I am), so we're looking at lots of bonuses. And frankly ... I don't find it so hard to believe. I work about 6 hours a day from the time I leave the driveway until the time I pull back in and do $150-$200. Obviously more on Saturday than Wednesday and also obviously about a third of that goes in the gas tank instead of my bank account, but I work half as much as him (or less) and do about a third of what he's showing.
> 
> And he said he's very focused on the multiple trip bonuses. I'm sure in the frustration of the consecutive trip bonuses being a pain in the butt in many cities people give up and don't always get how much that can be worth. Tonight I'm heading down to St. Petersburg for five hours instead of staying in Tampa for exactly that reason. The bonus zones in St Pete are three rides for $15 on Saturday nights just like here in Tampa, but my average trip time in Tampa traffic as sprawled out as everything is here is about 40 minutes from request to drop off. And I'll wait 15 minutes to get a ride request Uber's computer-brain thinks is worth paying out a bonus, then they send me to Guam on the last trip. Trip time is more like 15-20 minutes from request to drop off in beach-town St Pete and I never go over five minutes waiting for a request.
> 
> ...


It's like getting into very strong showers 🚿 and feels great getting that good amount of water but doesn't know how much water going down the drains...
I don't mind if I can afford that shower every day. 
But as a job ? Looks like making money but money leaving too much out of that ? Mmmm ... 🤔
It's like pushing hard on a free spinning wheel bicycle that going nowhere. But getting too tired and not gaining nothing. 
I gatta pay $1850 for my rent.
I make about $1800 -$2000 a month I can pull from Rideshare. But after all the expenses paid off ? ? LMAO
it isn't even reaching 2/3 of my rents.
Luckily I've got another business that I don't need to be there all the time so barely I can get by. But
Don't be fooled by this R'tarded company. They are conning all of ya. Consequtive trip promotions ? That's a little sugar that making you easier to swallow ( to deal with ) bitter poison vile Paxs for ya .


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> It's like getting into very strong showers 🚿 and feels great getting that good amount of water but doesn't know how much water going down the drains...
> I don't mind if I can afford that shower every day.
> But as a job ? Looks like making money but money leaving too much out of that ? Mmmm ... 🤔
> It's like pushing hard on a free spinning wheel bicycle that going nowhere. But getting too tired and not gaining nothing.
> ...


What expenses is everybody but you not seeing going down the drain? Yesterday I did $197 including three consecutive ride bonuses and spent about $60 in gas. (267 miles / 22 mpg according to the trip computer = 12 gallons @ $5 per gallon). That's $137 net after expenses for six hours. 

I'd have to have insurance anyway. I've got a new vehicle with a maintenance plan. Oil changes and brake pads etc are all free to me for another three years. I might have to replace tires once a year. So, keep telling yourself there's no way for anybody to make it work and it's all a con if it makes you feel better.  

Uber makes what Uber makes and I get paid what they promised to pay me. That's how all jobs work. Nobody signs up to work for Walmart at $12 an hour and then yells they were conned when taxes get taken out of their check and they didn't get the whole $12. They should know there are taxes taken out. We should know we'll have expenses. It's a business.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> What expenses is everybody but you not seeing going down the drain? Yesterday I did $197 including three consecutive ride bonuses and spent about $60 in gas. (267 miles / 22 mpg according to the trip computer = 12 gallons @ $5 per gallon). That's $137 net after expenses for six hours.
> 
> I'd have to have insurance anyway. I've got a new vehicle with a maintenance plan. Oil changes and brake pads etc are all free to me for another three years. I might have to replace tires once a year. So, keep telling yourself there's no way for anybody to make it work and it's all a con if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Uber makes what Uber makes and I get paid what they promised to pay me. That's how all jobs work. Nobody signs up to work for Walmart at $12 an hour and then yells they were conned when taxes get taken out of their check and they didn't get the whole $12. They should know there are taxes taken out. We should know we'll have expenses. It's a business.


　how much is your car ? and Walmart employees won't get murdered or constantly harassed by secret Uber harassment teams like we do. JFYR...　ans do you know why it seems Walmart or McDonald's employees or any other low paid minimum wage employees has much longer employment period than Uber drivers drive for UBER in averages ? 

Well, I guess it tells it all . 

Can't against at Universal laws I guess.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> how much is your car ? and Walmart employees won't get murdered or constantly harassed by secret Uber harassment teams like we do. JFYR...


My house and car are paid for. But even if they weren't, would you not have a car if you weren't driving for Uber? Of course you would. That's not a business expense. You invested nothing in becoming an Uber driver except extra gas and maybe some extra wear on your tires if you kept at it long enough. 

I completely understand if $20-25 an hour isn't enough for you, really. But it's enough for some people and more than many make. Uber not promising to pay all your bills doesn't make it a con. So what we're really saying here I think is just that Uber doesn't pay enough for you to quit your day job.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> My house and car are paid for. But even if they weren't, would you not have a car if you weren't driving for Uber? Of course you would. That's not a business expense. You invested nothing in becoming an Uber driver except extra gas and maybe some extra wear on your tires if you kept at it long enough.
> 
> I completely understand if $20-25 an hour isn't enough for you, really. But it's enough for some people and more than many make. Uber not promising to pay all your bills doesn't make it a con. So what we're really saying here I think is just that Uber doesn't pay enough for you to quit your day job.


Well , that's what Sneaky pesky little liar Uber wants to let sink into our mind but thats not gonna happens.

A Car... It's a tool and it needs to be in a great condition with certain years of model . Plus the Insurances plus the maintenances cost you need to double that with what you stated earlier if you are real Uber driver . 
A car It's an asset that if you use it then it ts deteriorate and becomes lesser values obviously. Every each miles. Every min.... 

Becomes Lesser values more than your families uses it . But let alone all that damages that pax makes. 

We all know it's called depreciation values.

Some Uber Drivers says to me this.

" One day you will realize doing this job actually you paid your car or let's say put your money on a side then paying it back to yourself with your own money as earnings . 

But your labor isn't getting paid at all ... " It is actually true. 

At first I thought this guy is just an another losers like rest of us but now ? LoL it makes a whole lot a sense to EVERYONE in or outside of Uber platform now . 

Because , look do you know how many ex drivers saying same things to others and close families and neighbors by now ? It's multiplying and it is truly a words of mouth now.... 

Can't even keep up with UBER's Repainting PR campaigns trying to repaint it as fresh . A whole lots of bad images which they've caused all by themselves by the way too agressive and abusive / controling management styles.

It was great run for them until investors money dries out. 
And Founder got what he planned it . 
They could do all kinds of wild mistakes or vicious games. But now it's catching up to them and no one to blame but to themselves.

Every drivers tried to tell them let's just be normal ! This ain't right ! 
This and that should be normal but abnormal business practices are norms in Uber culture...
They believed so strongly like an mantra ... Arbitrary agreement keeps us safe and we can do what heck we want with drivers. Even death ! Like that...

Yeah they forgot Golden principals. 

Especially , lying to drivers and paxes. 

In and out side of platforms . Some of them went out to my usual hang out restaurants , some went to visit my friends to talk craps about me.
. Lol thinking that they can buy them out .. LMAO but my friends aren't stupid , they took it and told me everything.

And this UBER's lying culture leads to diminish soon or later. 

It's just simple as that. 

It's just matter of time. 

Right now I'm seeing captain of Titanic sipping sweet honey 45 mil cup of tea and musicians and crews are having rave parties even tho they've been struck by the Iceberg .

They just haven't get it yet .

We drivers already warned them this ain't Right ! Iceberg dead ahead ! Long ago ...but none seems to get it. That's all about it. LoL 

Hey ? What happened to that Titanic boy Jack ? Did he became Jack the sparrow ? LMAO 🤣


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Well , that's what Sneaky pesky little Uber wants to let sink into our mind but thats not gonna happens. It's a tool and it needs to be in great condition with certain years of model . It's an asset that if you use it then it ts deteriorate and becomes lesser values. We all know it's called depreciation values.
> Some Uber Drivers says to me this. " One day you will realize that doing this job actually you paid your car or put your money on a side and paying it to to yourself with your own money. But your labor isn't getting paid at all ... "
> At first I thought this guy is just an another loser but now ? LoL it makes a whole lot a sense to EVERYONE.


Sounds like sour grapes. And frankly, not very well thought out math. My truck is not going to lose $40,000 in value this year to make the loss more than my net (after gas) Uber income. And you're forgetting too that if you're keeping track of your mileage properly, you're most likely driving twice as many miles as you're getting paid for with wait times and return trips, which means the standard mileage deduction will make most of your Uber income tax free. If $40,000 a year in part-time, after-expenses, tax-free income isn't enough to make me accept a $5,000 or so higher mileage depreciation acceleration on my truck, well ....

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Look, nobody's going to download an app and hit the gas pedal and suddenly have all their problems disappear. If you just start driving without learning how and why to refuse trips, and how and why to accept a certain bonus and ignore another one, and that there are times of the day and week to make money and they may not match your personal schedule, and better neighborhoods that are worth driving to before you turn the app on, and take the time to do some actual math on what the expenses are, then no. You will not make any money. Uber never promised to be profitable for 100% of the people who signed up regardless of how many hours or where or when they wanted to work. But that doesn't mean when it works for other people who put that time in that we're all idiots. 

My first week with Lyft was ridiculous. Trust me, they are way harder than Uber. I felt much like how you feel. But it can be figured out with time if you actually work to figure it out.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Well, I'm off to start my shift. Not that I LIKE working on a Saturday night, but a big bonus zone with a five hour time slot on a Saturday night is constant short rides in the right neighborhood, and there's another one hour window on a $19 bonus before that. Plus I get another $45 tacked on for going over 40 rides this weekend. So, probably $80-100 in bonuses total if I do this five hour shift.  See you later.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

150k a year doing uber . Would be nice to see a an uber not 1040. But an uber 1099k. That pace is unsustainable. Period. 
3k a week gross in black suv. Yes. X it xl NFW


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> He's also deteriorating his body by sitting 68 hours


Look who's talking. 'Kinda remember you boasting about driving for like 14-15 hours straight on Adderall. Right, Ozzy?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> Sounds like sour grapes. And frankly, not very well thought out math. My truck is not going to lose $40,000 in value this year to make the loss more than my net (after gas) Uber income. And you're forgetting too that if you're keeping track of your mileage properly, you're most likely driving twice as many miles as you're getting paid for with wait times and return trips, which means the standard mileage deduction will make most of your Uber income tax free. If $40,000 a year in part-time, after-expenses, tax-free income isn't enough to make me accept a $5,000 or so higher mileage depreciation acceleration on my truck, well ....
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...


Actually , I'm little bit getting more on Lyft. As I said before Uber controls match ups , so as Lyft too but it's just slightly better than UBER.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

I would want to kill myself if I drove upwards of 80 hours per week here in Houston. Ugh. And I’d be lucky to make $1500, before gas and wear and tear and then back surgery probably.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Whatever it is , My tax preparer says it's just sad to see Uber drivers filing for tax and see how much they are really making. I must agree.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Dude , dont try to explain or justify what you are doing to this mob of monkeys. Typical responses to a post about doing well,all we see is bile and envy in response. who cares what these people think. most of these people dont how to drive or how to be pleasant so why bother trying to convince them. To your post I say congrats and keep up the good work. there was a time when hard work was admired,now if you arent stealing from govt programs people consider you a loser or just make all sorts of excuses.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Dude , dont try to explain or justify what you are doing to this mob of monkeys. Typical responses to a post about doing well,all we see is bile and envy in response. who cares what these people think. most of these people dont how to drive or how to be pleasant so why bother trying to convince them. To your post I say congrats and keep up the good work. there was a time when hard work was admired,now if you arent stealing from govt programs people consider you a loser or just make all sorts of excuses.


 Mobs of monkeys 😂😆 👍 
That's so perfectly describing about UBER trying to be a stupid monkeys 🐒 trying to be a mob LMFAO 🤣😂😭👍 
Why can't they be at least normal humans at first !? 🤣😂


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Actually , I'm little bit getting more on Lyft. As I said before Uber controls match ups , so as Lyft too but it's just slightly better than UBER.


Give it a while. Once you start making more than $15 an hour or so, you'll notice the bonus zones disappearing more often. You'll drive up to a big cloud of them covering a square mile, filled with glorious $5, $7, $8, "What's this? $31?!" numbers and juuust as you get to the edge, it will shrink by 500 feet and the numbers will all change to $2 and $3. So you drive the other 500 feet, and it shrinks again so it's another 500 feet away, then you drive the extra 500 feet so you're finally exactly where they want you sitting and the entire square mile of dozens of bonuses just disappears, like they found drivers for 70 people in two seconds after not being able to find any for a half hour. 

I got some good bonuses with Lyft in the beginning. Then it was like I passed some magic threshold the day I made over $50 in bonuses and they were trying to get it back after that. It's so calculated I'm convinced it's part of the algorithm, because you can duplicate the app behavior above repeatedly, at least out in the far burbs. Obviously I experiment a lot. I'm old. Plenty of time to kill. Anyway, then when I snagged some bonuses anyway, they took them. Once the bonus was locked in on the phone, and then as I was sitting there watching waiting for a rider, the bonus just went away ... literally one second before they suddenly had a rider for me. I don't mean the zone went away. I mean "$5 bonus zone unlocked" guaranteed on the next ride. _pOoF_ On another, the app flashed "$12.75 Ride Bonus" on a 25 minute pickup, and I figured $12.75 paid for 20 minutes so I took it. No bonus. I had at least three situations in one week where I had to text/chat support (I hate that too, by the way) about unpaid bonuses and they said the same thing every time. "But you weren't in a bonus zone." In another case, the app froze and wouldn't let me call the rider to mark her as a no show, so I told Lyft I thought I was entitled to a cancellation fee. They could clearly see in the chat the customer had cancelled in the texts, not me. After 45 minutes of driving and waiting and wrestling with the app and then support over this pickup, the support rep says she'll credit my account and it will show in the next 5 business days. 5 business days? You know why that sounds suspicious in an app-driven business model? Because it is. They never paid it. They just said they would to shut me up. LOL!

Conversely, yesterday there was some glitch in Uber and when I finally stopped to check what I'd made, the app says at 7:48 PM I declined a ride and broke my consecutive ride streak after successfully completing two rounds and one ride into the third. So I called and got a live support person on the phone and said "But you can clearly see I started a ride at 7:48. I couldn't have declined a ride at 7:48 when I was already actively in a ride at 7:48. They both say 7:48. Obviously the system burped when I started that ride. So the next two rides make three. Then there are three more rides after that. The bonus is $12 per three rides. You owe me $24." And she said "One moment." .... and gave me $24. Just like that. Took three minutes.

I'll take that over chasing dots and text-only customer support that lies about paying me any day. But, I do know people who prefer Lyft. It's why I started with them first. For me, it's just impossible to plan out your day and estimate income with them. And that's the whole problem with rideshare income. You can't make money if you just start driving with no plan.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Vagabond1 said:


> My house and car are paid for. But even if they weren't, would you not have a car if you weren't driving for Uber? Of course you would. That's not a business expense. You invested nothing in becoming an Uber driver except extra gas and maybe some extra wear on your tires if you kept at it long enough.
> 
> I completely understand if $20-25 an hour isn't enough for you, really. But it's enough for some people and more than many make. Uber not promising to pay all your bills doesn't make it a con. So what we're really saying here I think is just that Uber doesn't pay enough for you to quit your day job.


Exactly they don’t pay enough, at least not anymore! Doing X for full time is insane. 

But posts like these and the daily stresses of dealing with boss or customers sometimes makes you do some stupid things like quitting your W2s or spending less time on your main hustle.

One day I was making good paychecks and little bit of few side hustles and one bad day, know it all, smarter than you, boss son comes in and after few confrontations, it becomes impossible to work at W2. 

Fine! I can make equal or better not stuck in one place and deal with corporate BS. First it’s working out as I anticipated and then rate cuts started and car was degrading to the level of not drivable. So bought a used car, spent money on repairs. And few months later another email of more you drive you earn more BS emails and later add comfort and so on. Next thing you know it I am in a hole and got too lazy to look for a real W2 or do something of my own and go into deeper hole with $0.66 per miles.

These so called tech companies are worse than slavery. These aholes looking ants to do slave work but want you to bring food and tools too,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Flawlessbox said:


> Exactly they don’t pay enough, at least not anymore! Doing X for full time is insane.
> 
> But posts like these and the daily stresses of dealing with boss or customers sometimes makes you do some stupid things like quitting your W2s or spending less time on your main hustle.
> 
> ...


Well, soon or later everyone leaves . Because it's no brainer !
It's unsustainable . 
Can't live with working with them .


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

You guys crack me up. No matter what evidence anybody puts out there, you just repeat the same load over and over.

Listen, if you went to work for a big company and walked in the door on your first day and said "I SHOULD BE MAKING AS MUCH AS THE GUY WHO HIRED ME! NO! I SHOULD BE MAKING HALF WHAT THE COMPANY MAKES!" you wouldn't even make it to the elevator.

Has it not occurred to you that maybe Uber doesn't want all of us to make the same money? Why would they pay every single person who has a car and is capable of clicking "download" the same? They get thousands of new drivers every day and most of them will turn out to be people who want to earn, but do not want to work. Frankly, half of them will be crazy. Everybody starts at $.65 a mile and $.09 a minute (or whatever in your city). That's what they pay to any a***** who wants to try. It's the "show us what you've got" rate. It's the bottom of the barrel ... for the bottom of the barrel.

If you work it and you go where they want you to be when they want you to be there and complete your minimum weekly rides goals, etc, you can automatically tag $2-8 per ride on every single ride in bonuses. If your car isn't a piece of junk and you're a conversational guy, in other words if you come across as professional, you get tips. The better you are at it, the more you make.

I didn't make $.65 a mile last night. I made $1.79 a mile. ($212 / 118 miles).

So, it's not that Uber sucks and anybody who says they're making some money is a liar or doesn't understand expenses. I'm sorry to have to put it this bluntly, but it's only people who'd rather complain than work and thought all they'd have to do is step on a gas pedal to make money who make $.65 a mile. If you suck at it, that's all you'll make. Ergo, if it's all you make, you probably suck at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> You guys crack me up. No matter what evidence anybody puts out there, you just repeat the same load over and over.
> 
> Listen, if you went to work for a big company and walked in the door on your first day and said "I SHOULD BE MAKING AS MUCH AS THE GUY WHO HIRED ME! NO! I SHOULD BE MAKING HALF WHAT THE COMPANY MAKES!" you wouldn't even make it to the elevator.
> 
> ...


Well, we are about to find out . 

It's all depending on law of Universe. 

When pay is crappy soon or later people will leaves. Don't blame on us. Blame how much we are getting it was way too little. 

But you are getting paid great so far so stick with it. 

Remember , this isn't a slavery . If anyone feels it aint good then they can leave. And we all are independent contractors , right ? So , it doesn't matter for you and it doesn't matter to Uber as well . 
We are done with playing games with little infants. We've played with them enough.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Well, we are about to find out .
> 
> It's all depending on law of Universe.
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes, exactly. Don't blame you for not earning. Exactly. Exactly. Exactly. 

And ya of course you can leave. Nobody's trying to get you to stay.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> LOL! Yes, exactly. Don't blame you for not earning. Exactly. Exactly. Exactly.
> 
> And ya of course you can leave. Nobody's trying to get you to stay.


Yup . And too many are going to .
Remember , let them eat cake tactics have never worked in real life.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yup . And too many are going to .


Good you they will not be missed. If all the cry babies on here who say they don’t make any money would quit then it would be even better for the drivers who know what they are doing and do make money.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Good you they will not be missed. If all the cry babies on here who say they don’t make any money would quit then it would be even better for the drivers who know what they are doing and do make money.


If you didn't say it, I would have. LOL


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

🍿 🍿 🍿


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Golden Beast Lord said:


> First I would say that what OP is doing is not sustainable. He will be banned sooner or later. Statistically speaking it is unavoidable.
> 
> With that being said, anyone who is saying 150,000 a year is not much money and not worth it who lives outside the Bay Area is an idiot who has never made that much money in their life. 150,000 is a decent salary anywhere in North America or the America's with exception to San Francisco. Even in New York making that money would grant you a comfortable life and give you a chance for savings.
> 
> ...


I believe that amount $1000-$2000 he is stating is before all the expenses. 
For instance , let's say $1000 a week .
In average , I'd spent easy $230 a week on gas. So right there it will be $770 .
From there I would spend $10 on car wash 3 times a week . So it's - $30 . Now $740 . $740 a week.... I don't think that's consistent but let's say $740 a week, times 4 = $2560... A month. 
I pay $1850 a month to pay rent . So , $710 left for yourself a month....
$710 divide by 4 equal ... $101 a week for food... That's ... Just ...
Well!? I guess that's a good money , huh? Lmfao
🤣😂


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Golden Beast Lord said:


> First I would say that what OP is doing is not sustainable. He will be banned sooner or later. Statistically speaking it is unavoidable.
> 
> With that being said, anyone who is saying 150,000 a year is not much money and not worth it who lives outside the Bay Area is an idiot who has never made that much money in their life. 150,000 is a decent salary anywhere in North America or the America's with exception to San Francisco. Even in New York making that money would grant you a comfortable life and give you a chance for savings.
> 
> ...


More hating and dissecting...yawn


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

So , $110 on food... I drink two cup of crappy coffee ... $2.40 a cup .. so that's $4.80 ...let's say $5. Times 7 equal $35 . And I eat twice a day it's about $16 a plate around here. So $32 about... And Times 7 equal to $224 . $224+ 35 = $259 .... And $110 of allowed for food so... That's gonna makes $149 negative ... When you are making $1000 on earning a week. Interesting.🤔 😂🤣😫😭


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> So , $110 on food... I drink two cup of crappy coffee ... $2.40 a cup .. so that's $4.80 ...let's say $5. Times 7 equal $35 . And I eat twice a day it's about $16 a plate around here. So $32 about... And Times 7 equal to $224 . $224+ 35 = $259 .... And $110 of allowed for food so... That's gonna makes $149 negative ... When you are making $1000 on earning a week. Interesting.🤔 😂🤣😫😭


If a train leaves chicago at 4 pm traveling at 54 mph.....blah blah blah...yawn 😑


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> If a train leaves chicago at 4 pm traveling at 54 mph.....blah blah blah...yawn 😑


🤣　Thwts why People quiting driving with UBER faster than management teams are expected. Coz it's Yawn. 🥱
🤣😂👍


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

10k in 3 weeks? lol f'n beast mode....and that one day where he made 1500? EPIC...who cares what it took.....it's impressive . I dont care what he is driving or how long it took....just great job ...now take a break you need some rest


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Drivers were treated as toilet paper ...
This is the result








It's sad to know that noone trusts " Those boys and girls who cried for Wolf " anymore...

It started with word of mouth and it ends with real words of mouth ...
Now, People start to believe what is really FUBER all about .
A Happy ever after.








Uber reports first-quarter earnings on Wednesday: Here's what Wall Street's watching


Uber shares are down more than 26% year to date. Here's what Wall Street will be looking for when Uber reports first-quarter earnings on Wednesday.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Let's Drive (Jul 12, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


The thing that stood out here is you are logging more hours per week than me. You average 77 hrs. My average is 54 hrs.


----------



## VegasJeff (Sep 15, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> Depends where you live in California. Could be up to $2,000 a month for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment.
> 
> Every driver has expenses, oil changes, tire change, brakes, gas etc. After all expenses, I still live comfortably. Also there is a lot that you can write off for taxes))
> 
> Its seems you are implying money is simply not good with uber, what alternatives did you have to offer, Starbucks?🤣


I was just looking for an apartment recently in Orange County and couldn't find any 2 Bedroom apartments for under $2500 and availability was tight. If you didn't take an apartment the day it became available it would probably be gone!


----------



## paraleaglenm (10 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Take the payout per mile and subtract the Federal Mileage Deduction. So, whatever UBER is currently collects (after the initial fees) you deduct their 25% and subtract the 58 cents or whatever per mile from that. That's how much you make per mile, net, but only when loaded. If you are online, every mile has to be recorded, loaded and empty. You can subtract the 'empty' unloaded miles as well since you are on the job, going to pickup, returning to 'base,' . . . whatever . . . now you see you are only making about 5 cents/mile.
The Mileage Deduction is forensically calculated to cover your costs of gas, insurance, repairs, and depreciation to save you the trouble of doing all those entries yourself in a Sch A . . . the last one, depreciation, is a major hit because after 100K-200K, you are going to have to spend $10's of thousands to replace the vehicle. 
The same forensic calculations are used by states to set taxi fares . . . congratulations, now you know why taxi rates are 3X what UBER 'pays' its drivers.


----------



## avermeyer (Jun 2, 2019)

Vagabond1 said:


> What expenses is everybody but you not seeing going down the drain? Yesterday I did $197 including three consecutive ride bonuses and spent about $60 in gas. (267 miles / 22 mpg according to the trip computer = 12 gallons @ $5 per gallon). That's $137 net after expenses for six hours.
> 
> I'd have to have insurance anyway. I've got a new vehicle with a maintenance plan. Oil changes and brake pads etc are all free to me for another three years. I might have to replace tires once a year. So, keep telling yourself there's no way for anybody to make it work and it's all a con if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Uber makes what Uber makes and I get paid what they promised to pay me. That's how all jobs work. Nobody signs up to work for Walmart at $12 an hour and then yells they were conned when taxes get taken out of their check and they didn't get the whole $12. They should know there are taxes taken out. We should know we'll have expenses. It's a business.


I live in a rural area and the rides take on average 20 minutes to get to and then no tip and Uber doesn’t have any incentives where I live, even though I am usually the only driver within 20 miles. They could offer incentives to keep the few drivers here on the road. If I go to where there are more rides, it takes 30 minutes and sometimes almost an hour home so I am quitting.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

avermeyer said:


> I live in a rural area and the rides take on average 20 minutes to get to and then no tip and Uber doesn’t have any incentives where I live, even though I am usually the only driver within 20 miles. They could offer incentives to keep the few drivers here on the road. If I go to where there are more rides, it takes 30 minutes and sometimes almost an hour home so I am quitting.


I totally get it does not work for every person in every area. Few things do. My issue is with people constantly making the blanket statement, regardless of all evidence to the contrary, that it will work for NOBODY. It works for lots of us. 

Sorry you're not one of them, but at least you have a reasonable excuse why.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

avermeyer said:


> I live in a rural area and the rides take on average 20 minutes to get to and then no tip and Uber doesn’t have any incentives where I live, even though I am usually the only driver within 20 miles. They could offer incentives to keep the few drivers here on the road. If I go to where there are more rides, it takes 30 minutes and sometimes almost an hour home so I am quitting.


You are losing money faster then a drunk gambler


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Well, we are about to find out .
> 
> It's all depending on law of Universe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> Hard to say without digging deep into all my trips. But since I work in California I see all upfront details on a trip before I accept it (drop off location, miles of ride, pay rate etc), So I deliberately take short trips until I hit my ride bonus, after that I take whatever rides come at me. I attached a few rides I took today, seems like the average was around 5 miles per trip


Good Post! Lotsa people in here don't know what they're doing or don't understand how this bidness works.....or both. Its easy to make money. Frustrating? Yes, at times. Easy-peasey most other times. I can't make any money by turning down trips. EVER. I Do avoid super-long trips tho......in-excess of 40 or 50 miles.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> Someone in another thread was asking about how much people are making. I figured I would create a thread so everyone can show their weekly earnings if they choose))
> 
> I drove down to LA from San Francisco for the month for a change of scenery and seems to be an ok market to drive still, even though rates are lower then SF.


Wow I drive only from Friday to Sunday. 12 hrs x day. I make 1200-1400 here in the dmv plus my bonus . I am diamond. Drive a Honda 2021 civic . My gas for 3 days is 100 $


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

La reine said:


> Wow I drive only from Friday to Sunday. 12 hrs x day. I make 1200-1400 here in the dmv plus my bonus . I am diamond. Drive a Honda 2021 civic . My gas for 3 days is 100 $


You should drive in California and tell us what you can get. 😂


----------

